

Supersonic car targets 1,000mph - jsmcgd
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7685812.stm

======
jsmcgd
This video is a little more informative:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7685466.stm>

